# Can anyone help?



## NatalieMoo (Aug 21, 2012)

Hi there can anyone offer any advice or knowledge. Our cockapoo is nearly 14 months old and was spayed when she was 7 months (before her season) and the past couple of weeks she has been wetting herself without realising it. We have took her to the vets with a urine sample and it has come back fine but they seem to think it's because she lacks hormones she can't control her bladder. We don't want to see it as that as if she couldn't hold her bladder she would be wetting herself over night (which she doesn't) however we have noticed it's always after she's been for a walk, wether that's related or not. She can also go quite a few days without any accidents at all. Recently she's been doing it a couple of times a day and she's been lying in it as she hasn't realised, with the nice weather we've had the back door open for her to go out as she pleases and she always tells us if she needs to go outside so it's not a case of needing to be trained again. If anyone has been through the same or has any insight into why this is happening please help


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have not experienced this, did the vets offer any kind of advice? I would probably seek another vets opinion on the matter.


----------



## NatalieMoo (Aug 21, 2012)

All they have said is to keep a diary and if it keeps happening she's going to have to take medicine with her food for the rest of her life. We were hoping for it to be a water infection and just take some antibiotics and be done with it but it's looking to be a life long thing.. I think we will try and take her to another vets for a second opinion but it is so sad for this to be happening to her at such young age


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear she is suffering from this....

Hopefully another opinion may shed more light and a solution ...

I'm sorry I can't offer any more advice.

Let us know how you get on 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think I'd keep a record like they've suggested, just for my own interest really . I'd also record when she does urinate appropriately. It may show something up that you haven't noticed. I wouldn't rush back to a vets without this info and you never know it may just go as quickly as it came, I'd also be inclined to try and research what it could be and if there are any herbal remedies, it may be better than a chemical route... Keep us informed xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi just a thought but could it be related to the hot weather we have had lately? Drinking more in the hot days = urinating more. I appreciate this doesn't explain her not realising about her emptying her bladder but it seems weird to be only the last two weeks if it really is down to lack of hormones??
Have they checked thoroughly for a urinary infection? She may be harbouring an infection that has no obvious outward signs or symptoms other than slight incontinance.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

My eldest cockapoo now age 9 had exactly the same.The vet said it was spay incontinence that can sometimes happen.The vet put her on a hormone treatment that he told me only to use for short periods.she is now dry for many months at a time but when it occasionally does come back we put a nappy on her because otherwise she gets upset if she wets herself.She has been dry for quite a few months now though xxx


----------

